# Protrek PRW-3000-1a or PRG-130y



## aerozs

Gents,

i"m dilemma either want to grab 3000 or 130y. I now that 130y quite old model but i luve the design and most of the owner satisfied with it. Prw3000 still new and not many feedback about it. This is the first time i want to buy ABC watch.

can u guys give opinion. Thank you


----------



## watchseekfan

The PRW300 seems to have a lot of feedback with it's thread, Replies: 234
Views: 34,015


----------



## Chrisek

I have the PRW3000, unfortunately it is my 1st ABC (I don't know the 130).

My gut tells me you should get the one you like the most, and the prg130 will probably make you smile more when it iss on your wrist. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

consider prg 260G model also.its strap is of some special material.search casio site for that


----------



## Odie

I've had both. In terms of functionality, the 3000 wins hands down. The 130 might be "cooler" looking but it has outdated technology. 
I'd suggest going with the 3000 as your first ABC watch.


----------



## Apollo83

Hi Aerozs,

Plenty of feedback on the PRW-3000 main thread, plus some specific -1A pictures and feedback on this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/buying-casio-prw-3000-japan-892470.html
Review and discussion of PRG-130Y here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/my-blunt-review-casio-mbh-prg-130y-431656.html

Some obvious differences:
Size: 3000 smaller and slimmer than 130Y
Aesthetic: 3000 'clean, uncluttered', 130Y 'rugged / chunky'
Sensors: 3000 3G, 130Y 2G
Radio control time/date: 3000 Yes, 130Y No
WR: 3000 100m, 130Y 200m
Extras: 3000 Sunrise/Sunset, 130Y Moon & Tide
There's some other subtle stuff around the behaviour of the ABC (frequency of readings, etc.) where the 3000 wins out.

If you do serious swimming then the 130
If you live near the coast and do night fishing then the 130
If you do more hiking and will use the ABC then the 3000
If you want to wear it under a shirt at the office then the 3000

But probably most important in all these decisions is how cool you think each is 
If you're picking a negative display its likely you're already selecting based on how it looks (otherwise you would pick a more legible positive display)

As always with these decisions, only you can make it - and going with your gut feeling is usually the right one 
Good luck. Post some pics once you have it - whatever 'it' may be!


----------



## Odie

You can swim/snorkel/dive with the 3000 as well. I've pressure tested in static water the 3000 to 250' and I've done well over 20+ dives with it, half of them being 100' dives in temperatures of less than 50 degrees. ;-)


----------



## Apollo83

Odie said:


> You can swim/snorkel/dive with the 3000 as well. I've pressure tested in static water the 3000 to 250' and I've done well over 20+ dives with it, half of them being 100' dives in temperatures of less than 50 degrees. ;-)


As a hiker/trekker I bow to your superior extreme activities - My 3000 will never see that depth!
All hail Odie! ;-)

Seriously though, thats a new watch ! Don't break it in less than a month - it just looks careless 
I doubt Casio do that much pressure testing on it.


----------



## Odie

My negative PRW3000 says hello:


----------



## watchseekfan

Odie, I've never had one, but has the negative display been ok for you in the water. Wondered If you noticed a legible Diff. between a positive one. Thanks.


----------



## Odie

The positive display had much better visibility but I like the "stealth" look. I wasn't a fan of the gray band on the positive display version.


----------



## ice_man

aaaahhhh i totally love this piece! I might get a 2nd one if they do the orange in negative display!

I wish they would make a combi bracelet on this!










Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

Agreed. I think the orange would look hot with neg display.









You might consider getting the straps!

I'm waiting to see how the tide/moon phase version turns out.

sent with aloha


----------



## aerozs

thanks guys for your feedback. i'm still unable to hold prw3000 on my hand due to unavailabilty in my country. that's why i need feedback from you guys. prw3000 seems similar to suunto core but the price more cheaper..
maybe i'll order prw3000 as my first ABC watch after read the reviews.


----------



## Odie

Here are some comparison shots between the Core and the PRG110Y. 

I've had the following Pathfinders/Protreks:

PRG110Y 
PAW1500Y 
PAG240 
PAW2000
PRW5000
PRW2500
PRW3000 

The 3000 is by far my most favorite, comfortable watch. It has the most features, especially with the v3 sensors.


----------



## fahieme

I have the 110y, a suunto vector, 250t, and two 3000 (orange and titanium) obviously I prefer 3000. It's better than any ver. 2 sensors minus the moon tide phase. The size is much more wearable than the 250t since I have skinny wrists. Maybe I'll do a comparison review of the two titanium watches later. The 3000 is also easier to learn and less hassle than the vector (I change my vector batteries about once a year). The 3000 has also made my other protreks feel very outdated. Until I compared the speed and sensitivity of the two I didn't realize how laggy the ver. 2 sensor is. Only thing is the dual led backlight are on the same side and also there's not much to protect the attractive clean outer bezel of the 3000, which I scratched up on the first day of wearing it. Personally though, I think protreks look much more attractive when it's all beaten up, even if the grey color has chipped a little on the titanium model. Titanium also looks so nice when it's covered with micro scratches all over.


----------



## Erik 1

Odie said:


> You can swim/snorkel/dive with the 3000 as well. I've pressure tested in static water the 3000 to 250' and I've done well over 20+ dives with it, half of them being 100' dives in temperatures of less than 50 degrees. ;-)


Several months later, would you still say the PRW-3000 is OK for SCUBA? Are there any issues with using the buttons underwater? I am considering this watch and am concerned about this because I inadvertently killed my Suunto X-Lander this way before I knew better.

Also, for anybody who knows, is there any reason not to order the watch at a discount through Amazon? The PRW-3000-1a is available for about $225. My only concern is whether the warranty would be valid. The vendor tells me that they supply the Casio warranty card and the Casio warranty applies. Does anybody know if this is actually correct?

Thanks in advance.

PS: First post here. This seems to be a great forum.


----------



## Erik 1

Well, I dealt with the warranty issue by finding another vendor for $5.00 more that had a lot of (positive) feedback and clearly offers the Casio warranty, so I went ahead and ordered the watch. If anybody has any further insight on how safe it is to dive with, that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Erik 1

One last try. Thanks.


----------



## Sedi

Diving should be no problem for a Protrek (there were the Sea-Pathfinders which even had depth meters). Pressing buttons under water is not recommended however. The old Casio manuals said it's safe to do on watches rated 100m and more but the newer manuals changed that - maybe because of new regulations, maybe to avoid warranty claims.
I think it's still safe to do so but don't quote me on that :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Odie

Erik 1 said:


> Several months later, would you still say the PRW-3000 is OK for SCUBA? Are there any issues with using the buttons underwater? I am considering this watch and am concerned about this because I inadvertently killed my Suunto X-Lander this way before I knew better.
> 
> Also, for anybody who knows, is there any reason not to order the watch at a discount through Amazon? The PRW-3000-1a is available for about $225. My only concern is whether the warranty would be valid. The vendor tells me that they supply the Casio warranty card and the Casio warranty applies. Does anybody know if this is actually correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: First post here. This seems to be a great forum.


I ended up getting the Rangeman back in September. The primary reason is that the Rangeman can take the heavy shocks that I subject all my watches too. The 3000 is a nice watch but like the 130y, it easily scratches around the bezel.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

I always wonder why pushing buttons under water is such a big thing for some, I mean while diving or snorkeling I go better thing to do than checking world time or whatever. Just set the CDT and auto-el on before entering the wet and the pushing-button-under-water-issue will dust to nothing.... 


cheers


----------



## Erik 1

Thanks all.


----------



## OBB1044

Sorry for bringing back old topic. I got PRW-3000 as my sport/free time watch where I am not comfortable to wear my aqua terra 8500. So I plan to take this (PRW-3000) to my summer holiday for beach and other free time, but can I take it to water for swimming. I don't dive except few meters while I can hold my breath but nothing else.
I know that I should not press any buttons while in water and it is OK.


----------



## Sedi

Sure you can swim and dive with it. Should be absolutely no problem. 

Cheers, Sedi


----------

